#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  Gym Etiquette & New Breed of Pussy Gyms

## barbaro

Back in the US, there are many of these gyms that I call, "pussy gyms."

These are chain franchises.  

Deadlifts are not allowed at places like "Bally's," and other gyms. The names sound similar. "LA Fitness," and other chains. Deadlifts are not allowed because "Bally's" says they "intimidate others." How in the hell can this be? 

At these pussy gyms, there is usually circuit training equipment, with a focus on cardio bunnies. Look good, too. Wear an outfit so you can look good at the gym.

Very few "real gyms" exist these days.  

Here is a vid of a guy losing his temper. We don't know what it's about. Maybe he was dropping the weights and the guy working there had a tizzy.

----------


## FailSafe

When I check out a new gym the first thing I do is look the dumbbell stack- if they don't go up to at least 100lbs. (45kg) I bail- few people know how to work out anymore- it's sickening.

That said, the guy dropping the weights like that was an asshole- those things can get bent or permanently loosened from doing that, and good ones aren't cheap.

----------


## chitown

I thought to do that a few times at the gym I go to in Thailand.  ::chitown::

----------


## FailSafe

Speaking of gyms, why don't many Europeans rack their weights when they're done? I almost came to blows with a guy today (and still might when I see him tomorrow) because I asked him (politely) to put his shit away before he left- THAT makes me agro.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

The last gym I went to in Manila had a pretty good plan. 1st floor (dancing and floor exercises) (aircon); 2nd floor (circuit stuff) (aircon); 3rd floor (free weights and no aircon). Worked out well. 3rd floor was almost always empty except for serious lifters. Could work out in peace with like-minded folks.

----------


## Ghandi

The best are the pussy gyms with signs that say "No Grunting" 

California Wow comes to mind here in Thailand

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Or the ones that ban tank tops because you might sweat on the equipment.

----------


## chitown

> Speaking of gyms, why don't many Europeans rack their weights when they're done? I almost came to blows with a guy today (and still might when I see him tomorrow) because I asked him (politely) to put his shit away before he left- THAT makes me agro.


That is the Thais as well. they don't wipe the sweat off either and feel free to lift weights in other people's personal zones.

----------


## FailSafe

> Originally Posted by FailSafe
> 
> 
> Speaking of gyms, why don't many Europeans rack their weights when they're done? I almost came to blows with a guy today (and still might when I see him tomorrow) because I asked him (politely) to put his shit away before he left- THAT makes me agro.
> 
> 
> That is the Thais as well. they don't wipe the sweat off either and feel free to lift weights in other people's personal zones.


Yep- in the States there's usually a manager who's not afraid to call somebody out for shitty gym etiquette- that doesn't exist here.

Seriously, though- the guy (who I think was German) told me to "go back to America" (totally unprovoked, though I was getting lippy with him at that point)- I told him this was Thailand (it seemed like he needed to be reminded).

He's got me a bit in size, but I can out-lift him- if I don't post for a while after tomorrow you'll know it didn't go in my favor. :Smile:

----------


## Isee

Trying to do the job of the gym staff just doesn't work out - more likely to cause conflict than anything else. Give the staff a rev, its their job to have the rules followed and get it sorted. I think it just comes down to the type of person you are dealing with - if they don' give a shit about other people then they aren't going to change because you ask them to. Just work out their routine and be one step ahead of any habitual offenders so they are picking up after you - if you really want to get in their face. 

Must say the guy was being a dick, deserved having the gym staff talking to him. I wonder if his bad day got any better after that??

----------


## Scottish Gary

The problem i find in Thailand is that you get a cross section of people using the same gyms. In the UK serious weight lifters tend to go to the hard core gyms while people looking to lose weight and get fit go the the fitness centres(pussy gyms).
In Thailand ive seen huge body builders working out along side overweight middle aged woman. Ive seen super fit boxers trying to workout around big lumbering power lifters. Everyone in the same mix never works as everyone has different aims and goals.

But everyone should put away there weight and wipe there sweat regardless.

----------


## FailSafe

> Trying to do the job of the gym staff just doesn't work out - more likely to cause conflict than anything else. Give the staff a rev, its their job to have the rules followed and get it sorted. I think it just comes down to the type of person you are dealing with - if they don' give a shit about other people then they aren't going to change because you ask them to. Just work out their routine and be one step ahead of any habitual offenders so they are picking up after you - if you really want to get in their face. 
> 
> Must say the guy was being a dick, deserved having the gym staff talking to him. I wonder if his bad day got any better after that??


I've been cleaning up after the MF'er for a year now, and I'm done- I'd rather have it out with him at this point.

I'm not altering my routine for anybody (and I ALWAYS clean up my weights and show respect to other members).

I've complained to the gym staff several times- totally useless.

Sometimes you just have to "sack up" and a day of reckoning has to come- looks like it's gonna come soon.

----------


## Isee

Good luck Failsafe - looking forward to hearing how it goes...don't keep us in suspense for too long  :Smile:  

Do you think you can get a buddy to go with you and film it for us??

----------


## jandajoy

> "sack up"



What's that mean ?

----------


## chitown

> I've been cleaning up after the MF'er for a year now, and I'm done- I'd rather have it out with him at this point.


I am not German. See you tomorrow.  ::chitown::

----------


## FailSafe

> Originally Posted by FailSafe
> 
> "sack up"
> 
> 
> 
> What's that mean ?


It means "show some balls" (as in your nut-sack).

----------


## FailSafe

> Good luck Failsafe - looking forward to hearing how it goes...don't keep us in suspense for too long  
> 
> Do you think you can get a buddy to go with you and film it for us??


Probably- it's a _muay thai_ gym. :Smile:

----------


## larvidchr

Just saw a review made about gym's in a consumer program from back home in Denmark, the trend apparently is to get the heavy lifting out of the gyms, they say the people coming in, are and behaves, intimidating to others, the gym's have problems with doping since the heavy lift types brings that to the gym's who are now subject to doping control, and if caught out can loose the license to operate.

The guy in the vid is a good example, it is well known that loosing your temper is a side-effect of some types of doping.

So anyway the program showed that the in stuff is now to go in the direction of more fitness oriented centers (pussy gyms).

Thats ok by me, if it makes more people want to go, and more people more healthy, people really do not need the bodybuilder type body's who are of no real use except for more bodybuilding, and confidence boosting of feeble minds (which is OK if you need it).

Much to little emphasis on stretching your body and tendons is usually made by heavy lifters, they end up like giant muscle-knots, walking and moving like they are carrying big newspaper stacks under each arm with a giant turd in their pants, and always squeal much sooner than normal people when you apply arm/wrist locks ect. on them.

 :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Spin

> Back in the US, there are many of these gyms that I call, "pussy gyms."


Is that because there are nice females there?

I think any gym in the US that has customers who attend regularly is a great thing as there are way too many fat bastards in America. That goes for anywhere that has has a lot of fat bastards.

*No offence intended to Thailand based fat bastards. You lot are excused for now.

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

^Gun touting "Fat Bastards"..!

----------


## barbaro

*FailSafe:*



> When I check out a new gym the first thing I do is look the dumbbell stack- if they don't go up to at least 100lbs. (45kg) I bail- few people know how to work out anymore- it's sickening.


Yup.  Totally.

The dumbbells and the dumbell racks say it all.

You can get a full-body workout, including legs with dumbbells, if you want and the gyms that have the DBs, have BBs as well.

Perfect.

----------


## barbaro

> The best are the pussy gyms with signs that say "No Grunting" 
> 
> California Wow comes to mind here in Thailand


Yeah.

If people want to grunt. Go ahead and grunt.  Who gives a sh*t?

----------


## barbaro

> Originally Posted by Isee
> 
> 
> Trying to do the job of the gym staff just doesn't work out - more likely to cause conflict than anything else. Give the staff a rev, its their job to have the rules followed and get it sorted. I think it just comes down to the type of person you are dealing with - if they don' give a shit about other people then they aren't going to change because you ask them to. Just work out their routine and be one step ahead of any habitual offenders so they are picking up after you - if you really want to get in their face. 
> 
> Must say the guy was being a dick, deserved having the gym staff talking to him. I wonder if his bad day got any better after that??
> 
> 
> I've been cleaning up after the MF'er for a year now, and I'm done- I'd rather have it out with him at this point.
> ...


Keep us posted, FS.

I think you're in the right.

----------


## barbaro

> Originally Posted by Milkman
> 
> Back in the US, there are many of these gyms that I call, "pussy gyms."
> 
> 
> Is that because there are nice females there?


No.  Most of the females aren't nice - but I don't want nice - nobody does.  It's not about "nice" or "not nice."

It's a place to workout. period.  I don't like the image, dress, and bullsh*t.

Shut up and train.




> I think any gym in the US that has customers who attend regularly is a great thing as there are way too many fat bastards in America.


Studies show that people that sign thise "gym contracts," (pussy gym contracts) pay up front and then show up for a short period of time, level off, and then don't go.

----------


## TSR2

I think working out is a great thing providing you don,t go to extremes like Swarthynigger / Stallone for example, most times drug enhanced,

Most of the worlds strongest men do not look like hercules. more like barrels.

Remember the TV series , 'The worlds Strongest Men'  the winners nearly always this shape with a few exceptions , like Magnus "whatever"

Knew a Cumbrian wrestler years ago , barrel shaped , not fat, could pick you up and throw into the river, if there was one nearby

----------


## somtamslap

Get your own stuff and do it at home is the best way to avoid these, erm..complications..

Me..homemade weights..heavy bag hanging from a tree..hundreds of km's squared farmland out the back for a run..roads nearby for a cycle..

That'll do..

Fuck sharing a gym with people like the spastic in that vid.

----------


## Fabian

> Originally Posted by FailSafe
> 
> 
> I've been cleaning up after the MF'er for a year now, and I'm done- I'd rather have it out with him at this point.
> 
> 
> I am not German. See you tomorrow.


I am german. To which gym are you going, Failsafe?

----------


## TSR2

> I am german. To which gym are you going, Failsafe?




OOOOHHHH,

----------


## barbaro

> I think working out is a great thing providing you don,t go to extremes like Swarthynigger / Stallone for example, most times drug enhanced,
> 
> Most of the worlds strongest men do not look like hercules. more like barrels.
> 
> Remember the TV series , 'The worlds Strongest Men'  the winners nearly always this shape with a few exceptions , like Magnus "whatever"
> 
> Knew a Cumbrian wrestler years ago , barrel shaped , not fat, could pick you up and throw into the river, if there was one nearby


Depends on goals.

I've never focused on strength.

I have strength, but could never IMO, and never tried to bench, say, 300 lbs.

I was into mass gain.

But now, I'm into health. Nothing more; nothing less.

With garlic, and Extra Virgin Olive Oil, and Oats, I am trying to reverse some recent years of laziness.  

Weight training (moderate to high, but not extreme)

Cardio

----------


## Loy Toy

> The best are the pussy gyms with signs that say "No Grunting"


Well I reckon Sharapova would not be allowed anywhere near these gyms then.  :Smile:

----------


## chitown



----------


## chitown

ouch

----------


## chitown

This guy is real strong -

----------


## TSR2

> This guy is real strong -



Ah fck me,

----------


## TSR2

Bit off the thread 

In the 40s when I was a kid in a rough part of UK,  I saw what I thought at the time a spectacular event 

The Gardner family lived nearby (they were a bit bennyish)

Two of the brothers came out of the pub after an afternoons session and decided to pick up a parked Austin 7, 

They walked 200 yards with the thing,

Nobody bothered them .ever

----------


## FailSafe

> Originally Posted by Fabian
> 
> I am german. To which gym are you going, Failsafe?
> 
> 
>  
> 
> OOOOHHHH,


I'm working out at a small gym in Phuket at the moment.

To be honest, he might be Dutch- sometimes I can't tell the difference.

I'm not calling out Germans _per se-_ I just think this particular guy is from there.

Do you clean up after yourself or do you leave your weights all over the gym when you're done with them? I hope you do the former, because the latter is bullshit. :mid:

----------


## FailSafe

> This guy is real strong -


Yeah, he is- he did those reps very cleanly.

The strongest guy I ever saw in the gym was former pro body-builder (and, I believe, former NFL lineman) Jim Quinn (this was probably close to 20 years ago)- it was "off-season" and he was huge (way over 300lbs.)- I watched him press 495lbs. on the _incline_ bench for six reps- I was a skinny kid trying to reach a goal of 200lbs. for one rep- it blew me away.

----------


## BugginOut

Leaving the weights laying around and not wiping the sweat off your bench, just like leaving empty popcorn buckets and sodas in the aisles at the movies, creates job security. Stop being well-trained consumers who help to keep the bottom-line down for shareholders. The burden is on them to provide a service, not to make consumers part-time employees.

----------


## baldrick

I have never been to a gym in my life - excepting when I was in the military and it was part of training.

the idea of lifting weights as training seems rather ludicrous to me - of no practical use.

I keep fit with pushups , situps , bike riding and swimming.

----------


## FailSafe

> Leaving the weights laying around and not wiping the sweat off your bench, just like leaving empty popcorn buckets and sodas in the aisles at the movies, creates job security. Stop being well-trained consumers who help to keep the bottom-line down for shareholders. The burden is on them to provide a service, not to make consumers part-time employees.


Dude, you're in the friggin' States (which I'm assuming from the location under your screen name- Pittsburgh- stay warm :Smile: )- I'm also American- every gym I've ever been to there either A. has staff whose job it it to clean up after the members or B. has a manager who's not afraid to tell the members to put their stuff away- most small gyms in Thailand have neither (they might straighten things up at the end of the day and wash the floors in the morning).

Imagine the movie theater where NOBODY cleans up, ever- the floor will be knee deep in popcorn and you'll be permanently glued to your seat due to left-over jujubes (that's a sticky, gummy candy for you out-of-towners :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ).

----------


## Cenovis

> The best are the pussy gyms with signs that say "No Grunting" 
> 
> California Wow comes to mind here in Thailand


Just ignore it, with that music blaring all the time nobody will notice anyway.

----------


## FailSafe

Didn't see him today, and I'm off for Bangkok and points east tomorrow night for 10 days or so- sorry I can't offer a better conclusion. :Smile:

----------


## chitown

Well be sure to keep us informed when you get back. 
I for one am on the edge of my seat.  ::chitown::

----------


## FailSafe

> Well be sure to keep us informed when you get back. 
> I for one am on the edge of my seat.


No matter what happens it won't be the same- you know what it's like to act on anger in its immediacy rather than after it's had a chance to cool down for a while.

Plus, I told the wife what happened and she said I was being childish- what does she know, anyway? She's a born diplomat when it comes to someone else being pissed off, but when she gets mad, WATCH OUT. :Smile:

----------


## Fabian

> Do you clean up after yourself or do you leave your weights all over the gym when you're done with them? I hope you do the former, because the latter is bullshit.


Of course I clean up. In fact, being an accountant I am annoyed by people who don't put the weights back in order. That guy definitely has to be dutch.

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

Well.........?

----------


## English Noodles

> the idea of lifting weights as training seems rather ludicrous to me - of no practical use.


Would you not like to look like this? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

The guy from Davis Knowlton's AV is on here too.

----------


## English Noodles

Check this out!

----------


## English Noodles



----------


## AntRobertson

^I've seen that doco, it's pretty interesting.  The thing with that Valentino chap is that he actually had a really good and proportioned phsique before he went all banana's on the roids.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

My AV is sticking to his story that it's fruit shakes and supplements.......

----------


## AntRobertson

^Is that for real?  I'd always assumed it was a Photoshop job?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Photoshop.

----------


## English Noodles

> Photoshop.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^I stand massively corrected by EN.

----------


## sadloser

Fail safe,

Why can't you just leave it alone and move on? Advocating violence is no way to go. One man may be untidy but you sound like some one waiting and looking for a punch up.

Let me ask what's worse: someone who is harmless but untidy or someone who is tidy but violent?

I started using gyms back in 1980 and have experienced many situations both good and bad but I've never seen a 'punch up' in a gym, so what does that tell you?

Calm down and forget it. Everyone else has.

----------


## FailSafe

> Fail safe,
> 
> Why can't you just leave it alone and move on? Advocating violence is no way to go. One man may be untidy but you sound like some one waiting and looking for a punch up.
> 
> Let me ask what's worse: someone who is harmless but untidy or someone who is tidy but violent?
> 
> I started using gyms back in 1980 and have experienced many situations both good and bad but I've never seen a 'punch up' in a gym, so what does that tell you?
> 
> Calm down and forget it. Everyone else has.


Thanks for the advice, but I'm no rookie in the gym either.

Nowhere in this thread did I advocate violence, but, rather, standing up for myself.

I asked someone politely (I said "excuse me" and "please"- I'm a pretty personable guy) to rack his weights and he went off on me, not the other way around- I was actually kind of shocked- it was totally uncalled for and I won't take that crap from anybody (would you?)

In over 25 years of using gyms, I've never had this kind of thing happen- does it sound like I'm a violent guy?

Regardless, I'm going to be away for at least 10 days- by the time I return it will be a non-issue (or maybe it won't- I'll deal with it either way).

----------


## jandajoy

> does it sound like I'm a violent guy?



 :mid:

----------


## FailSafe

> Originally Posted by FailSafe
> 
> does it sound like I'm a violent guy?


I just wanted to see if you had the courage of your convictions- you didn't- no shock there- at least I only messed with you via PM and didn't drag it on to the board (like you did)- if you're going to talk it, walk it.

Frankly if you had shown any balls with a response, I'd actually have let you off the hook and laughed about it.

Gonna be my stalker now or let it go?

----------


## jandajoy

> Frankly if you had shown any balls with a response


Maybe you should re read the pm.

No worries, mate. 

I gave up the dancing years ago.

Had way too much of it.

What ever rocks your boat.

Good luck to you.

 :Smile:

----------


## FailSafe

> No worries, mate. 
> 
> I gave up the dancing years ago.
> 
> Had way too much of it.


I don't know what that means- you call people "cnuts" out of the blue and then make threads ridiculing them (at least you did in my case)- what exactly did you give up- accountability for anonymously being a dick?

Good luck with that.

----------


## jandajoy

> I don't know what that means- you call people "cnuts" out of the blue and then make threads ridiculing them (at least you did in my case)- what exactly did you give up- accountability for anonymously being a dick?  Good luck with that.




You're a bit new to TD aren't you?

Never mind. 

As far as I'm concerned you've established your position, view, attitude and approach to life. 

That's fine.

It's not mine but, "variety is the spice of life".

I apologise if I upset you.

We all have our own way of dealing with things.

Happy days

 :Smile:

----------


## FailSafe

> Originally Posted by FailSafe
> 
> I don't know what that means- you call people "cnuts" out of the blue and then make threads ridiculing them (at least you did in my case)- what exactly did you give up- accountability for anonymously being a dick?  Good luck with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a bit new to TD aren't you?
> 
> ...


Excellent- you've summed me up in 125 posts (forgive me if I don't take the time to read all 15,000 of yours- I think I know what I'd find anyway).

Yup, I'm pretty new here, but not new to web-boards- I know how to play and can hold my ground with pretty much anyone- one way I start is to never say anything to someone on the board I wouldn't say to their face (and I'm not implying you wouldn't- you might).

I sure don't mess with someone who hasn't given me reason, another way we "differ".

I will, however, apologize (I won't apologiSe, you damned Limey :Smile: ) for my PM as it was pretty harsh- happy days to you as well.

----------


## English Noodles

^Are you 2 going to start sucking each other off now?

----------


## kmart

Kumbaya, my Lord,

Kumbaya....

----------


## English Noodles

Joy flounced from the forum a couple of nights ago, strange he's back already.

----------


## FailSafe

> ^Are you 2 going to start sucking each other off now?


Nope- had your hopes up, did you...? :Smile:

----------


## barbaro

I've been "searching" and Planet Fitness has a "lunk alarm."

Platnet fitness is a joke.

Free Pizza on Mondays?  At a gym?

Free bagel on Tuesdays?  At a gym.

A dopey franchise interested perhaps in Baby boomers and making $$$.

If you grunt, you're kicked out.

----------


## DrAndy

> When I check out a new gym the first thing I do is look the dumbbell stack- if they don't go up to at least 100lbs. (45kg) I bail- few people know how to work out anymore- it's sickening.





> because I asked him (politely) to put his shit away before he left- THAT makes me agro.





> Seriously, though- the guy (who I think was German) told me to "go back to America"





> He's got me a bit in size, but I can out-lift him-





> I'm not altering my routine for anybody (and I ALWAYS clean up my weights and show respect to other members).





> it is well known that loosing your temper is a side-effect of some types of doping.


maybe, I hope Failsafe post some pics of the set-to

----------


## FailSafe

> Originally Posted by FailSafe
> 
> When I check out a new gym the first thing I do is look the dumbbell stack- if they don't go up to at least 100lbs. (45kg) I bail- few people know how to work out anymore- it's sickening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geez, I don't use supplements of any kind- I take a multi-vitamin once in a while.

I tried steroids over a decade ago (1997, I believe) for about six weeks (only tablets as I didn't want to inject myself- Winstrol-V and Andriol, both availlable at Thai pharmacies, or at least they used to be- I researched the cycle, took an anti-aromatizing agent, dieted properly, monitored my blood pressure and heart-rate- I try not to do anything half-assed and like to use my whole ass if possible :Smile: )- my strength increased, but I felt so shitty (anxious, restless, irritable) that I went off them and never tried them again.

As far as this incident goes, I won't be back at this gym for nearly two weeks and (as I said above) the wife is not happy with me as she's trying to convert me to Buddhism and put me on a more peaceful path. :mid: 

It's been several days now anyway- I'm kind of over it.

----------


## DrAndy

> As far as this incident goes, I won't be back at this gym for nearly two weeks and (as I said above) the wife is not happy with me as she's trying to convert me to Buddhism and put me on a more peaceful path.


good thing

your posts depict you as a controlling person; obviously anyone else who wants to behave in a different way to yourself will annoy you

maybe the "gym etiquette" is not important, let the lazy bastards leave the gear around for the staff to clear up

----------


## FailSafe

> Originally Posted by FailSafe
> 
> As far as this incident goes, I won't be back at this gym for nearly two weeks and (as I said above) the wife is not happy with me as she's trying to convert me to Buddhism and put me on a more peaceful path.
> 
> 
> good thing
> 
> your posts depict you as a controlling person; obviously anyone else who wants to behave in a different way to yourself will annoy you
> 
> maybe the "gym etiquette" is not important, let the lazy bastards leave the gear around for the staff to clear up


Well, Doc, thanks for the ten cent diagnosis. :mid: 

My point is this- in most gyms in Thailand, it's up to the members to rack their weights- the staff doesn't do it as the gym owners usually aren't around to tell them to- it's a pretty typical attitude.

That said, there are signs up asking people to put away their weights when they're done with them- it's a gym rule, even if it's not enforced.

Now, as for myself, I put my stuff away properly when I'm done with it- not most of the time, not 99% of the time, but every single time- when I'm done with a piece of equipment, it's ready for the next person to use- I don't want to have to pull weights off a bar that's been left sitting on a rack so I can set it up for myself, and I don't want to clear the floor of dunmbbells so I have space to lift (which equates to my doing "double-duty" unless I in turn do the same thing and leave my gear around when I'm done)- all I want is to be shown the respect that I in turn offer (and, beyond respect, it's what you're _supposed_ to do).

How people "behave" is their own affair- how they treat the equipment in the gym in which we are both members becomes my affair when I have to spend my time and energy cleaning up after them.

If you consider that "controlling", so be it. :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

> your posts depict you as a controlling person





> I put my stuff away properly when I'm done with it- not most of the time, not 99% of the time, but every single time





> Well, Doc, thanks for the ten cent diagnosis.


it was free

I also do mind reading and fortune telling

----------


## FailSafe

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> your posts depict you as a controlling person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I realize that- I was assigning it a "real world" value. :Smile: 

Again, you're confusing "controlling" with "controlled"- I am extremely controlled when it comes to my physical training (I don't need to get into it here, but I am very into my lifting and my cardio- my flexibility could use some improvement... :mid: )- all I ask is that you put your stuff away when you're done with it so I don't have to- it's pretty simple, really- if you don't do it, you really don't belong in a public gym.

----------


## UpTooYou

Buy your own and work out at home and take the rage out on the missus.

----------


## FailSafe

> Buy your own and work out at home and take the rage out on the missus.


I do my cardio at home, and I didn't exhibit any rage (though I was pretty annoyed), and that's how I felt when I first posted- I've since calmed down a bit- it's too late to wind me up (though you're welcome to try- I'm pretty bored this morning :mid: ).

Does taking out your anger on your woman work for you?  That's really something I find reprehensible- I hope you're joking... :Smile:

----------


## barbaro

> *My point is this- in most gyms in Thailand, it's up to the members to rack their weights-* the staff doesn't do it as the gym owners usually aren't around to tell them to- it's a pretty typical attitude.


I think it's up to members all over the world to put their shit away.

It should be this way, but it isn't always this way.

The place I go to now, is less than $2 USD per workout session if you pay on a fee-by-use basis.

Good deal as they have dumbbells, barbells, cables, ropes, lots of nautilus, and cardio stuff on 2 floors.

But people scatter weigh all over.  X barbell is on one side of the gym, and the matching X dumbbell is on the other side.  

And it's like this for almost all of them.  Hard not to fall over them.

----------


## FailSafe

> Originally Posted by FailSafe
> 
> 
> *My point is this- in most gyms in Thailand, it's up to the members to rack their weights-* the staff doesn't do it as the gym owners usually aren't around to tell them to- it's a pretty typical attitude.
> 
> 
> I think it's up to members all over the world to put their shit away.
> 
> It should be this way, but it isn't always this way.



Absolutely- in the States, though, a manager will actually come out of their office to ask you to clean up you weights if you're an habitual abuser of the rules- here that never happens.

I don't have too many "pet peeves" but this is definitely one of them. :Smile:

----------


## barbaro

> Originally Posted by Milkman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by FailSafe
> ...


Yes, good point.

I have to scan the floor across the _entire_ gym, to find a matching barbell.

Lazy.  Stupid.

The price makes me accept it, though.  But if it wasn't "cheap," it'd be an issue.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Here is a vid of a guy losing his temper. We don't know what it's about. Maybe he was dropping the weights and the guy working there had a tizzy.


Remember kids - here's why steroids are bad for you. Bad temper control...

----------


## Fabian

> Good deal as they have dumbbells, barbells, cables, ropes, lots of nautilus, and cardio stuff on 2 floors.
> 
> But people scatter weigh all over. X barbell is on one side of the gym, and the matching X dumbbell is on the other side. 
> 
> And it's like this for almost all of them. Hard not to fall over them.


Are you in Hamburg? This sounds like the gym I am going to.

----------


## zanebody

> Originally Posted by Milkman
> 
> 
> Here is a vid of a guy losing his temper. We don't know what it's about. Maybe he was dropping the weights and the guy working there had a tizzy.
> 
> 
> Remember kids - here's why steroids are bad for you. Bad temper control...


  Bollox :UK:

----------


## FailSafe

> Originally Posted by DaffyDuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Milkman
> ...


Does your user-name imply you are a fan of Frank Zane?  Best build ever, as far as I'm concerned.

----------


## Frankenstein

> Speaking of gyms, why don't many Europeans rack their weights when they're done? I almost came to blows with a guy today (and still might when I see him tomorrow) because I asked him (politely) to put his shit away before he left- THAT makes me agro.


Your sample of 'Europeans' must be limited to those exercising at that gym.

----------


## FailSafe

> Originally Posted by FailSafe
> 
> 
> Speaking of gyms, why don't many Europeans rack their weights when they're done? I almost came to blows with a guy today (and still might when I see him tomorrow) because I asked him (politely) to put his shit away before he left- THAT makes me agro.
> 
> 
> Your sample of 'Europeans' must be limited to those exercising at that gym.


More like five gyms over the years.

Maybe things are different in their home countries and it's something about Thailand- I would concede that.

----------


## Belepheron

> The best are the pussy gyms with signs that say "No Grunting" 
> 
> California Wow comes to mind here in Thailand


I've never been in a gym since I left school but I have to say that's got to be a joke.

California Wow in Pattaya has a noise level of around 116 dB and that's outside.

You could scream you head off and nobody would notice.

Anyway I thought gyms were places to hang out, looking cool wearing the "right" gear and looking at men's bodies.

----------


## barbaro

Fabian, I'm not in Hamburbe, but cheers.

Daffy, that guy in the video was likely a d*ck that had other issues.  That said, Planet Fatness does have a rep of annoying members over the slightest of little noises, and putting weights down.

----------


## kmart

I use a couple of gyms around the Rayong area. I'd always kept myself reasonably fit before, but to be honest I'd never really used weight gyms at all until a few years ago.
Having no real prior instruction on gym etiquette, i used to leave the weights out after use, and didn't really twig about this until some German guy got angry with me one time.. He must have been wanting to say something before, I imagine..

Anyway, he was okay about it, and helped me with a lot of other lifting stuff I was doing wrong as well. Good bloke, ackshully.

A lot of the Thais who use (pose, mainly) in the gym expect their Mum probably to come and clean up after them, I think.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by DaffyDuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Milkman
> ...


Really?




> Maybe things are different in their home countries and it's something about Thailand- I would concede that.


Consider the demographics.




> Daffy, that guy in the video was likely a d*ck that had other issues.


Yeah, most likely. Maybe his boyfriend just broke up with him. 




> A lot of the Thais who use (pose, mainly) in the gym expect their Mum probably to come and clean up after them, I think.


Did you? (seeing as how you allegedly did the same)  ... ;-)

----------


## FailSafe

> Originally Posted by FailSafe
> 
> 
> Maybe things are different in their home countries and it's something about Thailand- I would concede that.
> 
> 
> Consider the demographics.


I'm just using my anecdotal experience working out at gyms in the States (where people clean up after themselves for the most part- it's a habit I've managed to retain outside US borders) and my experience over here in Thailand as my basis for comparison- it is true, though, that most foreign members at Thai gyms are from Europe, and I see the point you're making- do you see mine?

I've never seen someone go off like that after being politely (and rightfully) asked to clean up after themselves, though, which is what brought on my strong reaction and comments in this thread.

----------


## DrAndy

I would leave my various bels all over the place, just to get MrMuscles annoyed

----------


## FailSafe

> I would leave my various bels all over the place, just to get MrMuscles annoyed



There's where we differ- in my mind, a man takes care of his responsibilities (small and large) and doesn't let the actions of others sway him from that- I've spent more than my fair share of time straightening up the weight room before I leave it as I would hate for anyone to see it in poor condition after my departure and think I was responsible for it, and I certainly wouldn't feel right leaving a mess for someone else to deal with ("Do unto others..." and all that).

Musculature has nothing to do with it- respect has _everything_ to do with it.

----------


## teddy

Why are so many weight lifters also shirt lifters?

----------


## kmart

> Why are so many weight lifters also shirt lifters?


As long as they tuck them in again after use, not a problem. :mid:

----------


## sunsetter

do the ones on roids have roids from all that straining too? can some of the lifters here enlighten us please?

----------


## teddy

I'll ask again, and I'm directing my questions at roid boy failsafe, why does lifting weights turn ordinary men gay?

----------


## FailSafe

> I'll ask again, and I'm directing my questions at roid boy failsafe, why does lifting weights turn ordinary men gay?


'Roid boy?  I disclosed my minor attempt at a steroid cycle (many years ago- wasn't for me- look back several posts if you really want to know)- while I still love the gym, I'm really more 'Cardio Boy' these days (though I rarely wear my cape as I tend to trip over it).

As far as lifting weights turning ordinary men gay- well, the way you're pushing the issue kinda makes it seem like you're "trolling" the forum looking for guys- I personally don't swing that way (no judgment on your choice of lifestyle, of course- 'live and let live' and all that), but it's pretty inappropriate- I'm sure a few minutes searching on Google will point you in the right direction.

----------


## teddy

> Originally Posted by teddy
> 
> 
> I'll ask again, and I'm directing my questions at roid boy failsafe, why does lifting weights turn ordinary men gay?
> 
> 
> 'Roid boy?  I disclosed my minor attempt at a steroid cycle (many years ago- wasn't for me- look back several posts if you really want to know)- while I still love the gym, I'm really more 'Cardio Boy' these days (though I rarely wear my cape as I tend to trip over it).
> 
> As far as lifting weights turning ordinary men gay- well, the way you're pushing the issue kinda makes it seem like you're "trolling" the forum looking for guys- I personally don't swing that way (no judgment on your choice of lifestyle, of course- 'live and let live' and all that), but it's pretty inappropriate- I'm sure a few minutes searching on Google will point you in the right direction.


well honky tonks I'm not gay and here's a video of my gym to poove it

----------


## FailSafe

> well honky tonks I'm not gay


If you say so- I guess from all the gay references in your previous posts that it seemed like you might be repressing something- hey, good for you- I'm glad that's not the case (not that there's anything wrong with that... I'm just trying to lend a little support and help you convince yourself).

Anyway, best of luck with however your issues end up being resolved.

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> 
> I would leave my various bels all over the place, just to get MrMuscles annoyed
> 
> 
>  
> There's where we differ- in my mind, a man takes care of his responsibilities (small and large) and doesn't let the actions of others sway him from that- I've spent more than my fair share of time straightening up the weight room before I leave it as I would hate for anyone to see it in poor condition after my departure and think I was responsible for it, and I certainly wouldn't feel right leaving a mess for someone else to deal with ("Do unto others..." and all that).
> 
> Musculature has nothing to do with it- respect has _everything_ to do with it.


 
right. The problem with over-using any gym is that it tends to sap your sense of humour and make you take everything too seriously

for instance.....

----------


## DrAndy

> Why are so many weight lifters also shirt lifters?





> I'll ask again, and I'm directing my questions at roid boy failsafe, why does lifting weights turn ordinary men gay?





> As far as lifting weights turning ordinary men gay- well, the way you're pushing the issue kinda makes it seem like you're "trolling" the forum looking for guys- I personally don't swing that way


the best answer to Teddyboytrollfatarse is

"fuk off Teddy, you heap of shit", not all that confabulation you indulged in

----------


## FailSafe

> Originally Posted by teddy
> 
> Why are so many weight lifters also shirt lifters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Gimme a break, Doc- do you really think I'm that fucking stupid (maybe you do)- let me have a little fun, for Christ's sake- I had to endure _your_ diagnosis. :Smile: 

If I ever need help with my posts or responses to trolls, you'll be the FIRST one I call. :mid:

----------


## giggs

agree  with  u failsafe..the  doc should just stay with his concrete box thread.he is doing good there :Smile:

----------


## barbaro

Teddy,

You're off-base or trolling.  

What is a shirt lifter?  

Lifting turn men gay?  How so?  

Lifting is exercise: just like cardio in the gym, or jogging outside.  

It's done for health reasons by most, and for competition by a small select few.

----------


## FailSafe

Let it go, Milkman- Teddy is just jealous 'cause he's a _'girly man'._ :Wink:

----------


## teddy

What sort of 'man' wants to look beautiful. Only a fruit IMO. Real men drink beer, eat kebabs and have beer guts. Very strange men  look in mirrors while growling and want pert buttocks.

----------


## teddy

> Originally Posted by teddy
> 
> Why are so many weight lifters also shirt lifters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and that's after all the bridge building between you and me - I'm hurt

----------


## FailSafe

> What sort of 'man' wants to look beautiful. Only a fruit IMO. Real men drink beer, eat kebabs and have beer guts. Very strange men  look in mirrors while growling and want pert buttocks.


Really?  I like to try to look decent (to the degree that's possible... :mid: )

I rarely drink, if I have a kebab it's a reasonably healthy one I cook myself on my barbecue, and I'll never let myself go to the point where I'll have a 'gut' (though that's more a point of pride, something with which you're probably not familiar).

DrAndy (during one of his delusions of intellectual superiority- he managed to use 'confabulate' several times in posts yesterday, which I'm guessing was from his "Build Your Vocabulary' calendar, where you are taught a new word everyday- stay tuned for _verisimilitude, intransigent, and parsimonious_- but I digress...) has forbidden me from psychoanalyzing you further- I'm supposed to just tell you to 'fuk off', though I cannot deny you have brought up a valid point in the above quote.

I guess if you weren't given much to begin with, acceptance is your only option. :Smile:

----------


## teddy

> Originally Posted by teddy
> 
> 
> Failsafe is gay.
> 
> 
> ...I'm supposed to just tell you to 'fuk off', though I cannot deny you have brought up a valid point in the above quote...


gulp!!!!

----------


## FailSafe

> Originally Posted by FailSafe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by teddy
> ...


Ah Teddy- you have committed the worst possible sin on this type of forum- you've become boring... at least_ try_ a little. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Look at all the gay references in your posts (and not just in this thread)- you really have some issues- as I said, I can't help you with them, but I wish you the best of luck. :Smile:

----------


## Minty4Thai

People like that need to be castrated not only to control his "anger" but to keep him from reproducing. What a Loser....

Then again, the lady should have went to the gym staff. No one likes a Mrs goody too shoes coming up to you telling you whats what. Some people use the weights as an anger release although im not sticking up for the twat, The Lady really needs to realise to stay clear.

----------


## barbaro

> Real men drink beer, eat kebabs and have beer guts. Very strange men  look in mirrors while growling and want pert buttocks.


Teddy,

I drink beer, eat kebabs and have a beer gut.

This is _exactly_ why I have to go to the gym now.

----------


## maraudingscot

:mid: 

Well each to their own I guess. Never seen the need to go to the Gymn! The exercise I get when in Thailand usually involves lift around 54Kg, for around an hour, two or three sessions a night   :sexy: 

Thought the guy in the original clip at beginning of the thread, Sounded like a total Twat, though I do believe getting seriously into this exercise thing does change people attitudes towards other people! They do seem to become more aggressive!

Just like stalones "don't push me" kind of stance on life! maybe a case of "I have the muscles and I gonna show you"

----------


## PAG

[QUOTE=maraudingscot;1358847] :mid: 

'The exercise I get when in Thailand usually involves lift around 54Kg'.

You must be into porkers then?

----------


## Fabian

^ Or maybe just healthy looking women?

----------


## teddy

> Teddy,
> 
> I drink beer, eat kebabs and have a beer gut.
> 
> This is _exactly_ why I have to go to the gym now.


You have relieved me milkman

thank you

same time next week?

----------


## albertwigs

Hello everyone,

why don't many Europeans rack their weights when they're done? I almost came to blows with a guy today (and still might when I see him tomorrow) because I asked him (politely) to put his shit away before he left- that makes me worried.I hope all other come to know about the same.




Thanks

----------


## FailSafe

> Speaking of gyms, why don't many Europeans rack their weights when they're done? I almost came to blows with a guy today (and still might when I see him tomorrow) because I asked him (politely) to put his shit away before he left- THAT makes me agro.





> Hello everyone,
> 
> why don't many Europeans rack their weights when they're done? I almost came to blows with a guy today (and still might when I see him tomorrow) because I asked him (politely) to put his shit away before he left- that makes me worried.I hope all other come to know about the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Hmmm... copy other people's posts much? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I'm actually way over it and it hasn't crossed my mind in a while (I also haven't been back to that gym in weeks as I've been moving around a bit) and I concede that I posted in the 'heat of the moment'.

Or perhaps you have another point you're trying to make...?

----------


## FailSafe

Guess I'll never know- that was a quick banning. :mid: 

albertwigs 
Banned

----------


## barbaro

> Originally Posted by Milkman
> 
> 
> 
> Teddy,
> 
> I drink beer, eat kebabs and have a beer gut.
> 
> This is _exactly_ why I have to go to the gym now.
> ...


I'll be busy working out, Teddy, but I'll try to make it.

----------


## CaptainNemo

> Speaking of gyms, why don't many Europeans rack their weights when they're done? I almost came to blows with a guy today (and still might when I see him tomorrow) because I asked him (politely) to put his shit away before he left- THAT makes me agro.


Speaking of bans, I bet this feller's one of those people who look at themselves in the mirror every 10 seconds at a gymn, and then try and make eye contact, as if they're in an 80s American hero movie.

----------


## FailSafe

> Originally Posted by FailSafe
> 
> 
> Speaking of gyms, why don't many Europeans rack their weights when they're done? I almost came to blows with a guy today (and still might when I see him tomorrow) because I asked him (politely) to put his shit away before he left- THAT makes me agro.
> 
> 
> Speaking of bans, I bet this feller's one of those people who look at themselves in the mirror every 10 seconds at a gymn, and then try and make eye contact, as if they're in an 80s American hero movie.


Hmmm... how does that relate to "speaking of bans" (perhaps I should be banned as well- is that your implication?  Can you explain it please?)- that's a pretty ridiculous lead-in to expressing what are probably your own feelings of inadequacy and inability to motivate yourself to improve your condition-  "All those guys in the gym just wanna stare at themselves in the mirror"- it's easy to knock someone else's commitment to fitness when you're a fat-ass... or am I also making an incorrect assumption... :mid: 

Keep trying there, 'feller', you'll get there eventually. :Smile:

----------


## CaptainNemo

> Hmmm... how does that relate to "speaking of bans" (perhaps I should be banned as well- is that your implication?  Can you explain it please?)


I've got better things to do than explain things to Americans.

Here's a spade, dig yourself out.



> FailSafe	 Guess I'll never know- that was a quick banning.
> 
> albertwigs 
> Banned


Have we struck earth yet?




> - that's a pretty ridiculous lead-in to expressing what are probably your own feelings of inadequacy and inability to motivate yourself to improve your condition-  "All those guys in the gym just wanna stare at themselves in the mirror"- it's easy to knock someone else's commitment to fitness when you're a fat-ass... or am I also making an incorrect assumption...
> 
> Keep trying there, 'feller', you'll get there eventually.


Here, give me the spade back, it ain't workin'.



"Attaboy".

 :France:

----------


## FailSafe

Yep- you proved yourself to be the nitwit I expected- able to throw out a dig, but completely unable to back it up- congrats.

You can't even figure out your own post- how could I have expected you to be able to explain yourself (even to an American)? :smiley laughing: 

Troll elsewhere, fat-ass. :Smile:

----------


## barbaro

Captain Nemo the Nitwit,

Stay out of this thread, you stupid kunt.

Go screw your Thai-whore wife. 

I started this thread, so I think it's fair to ask you to lay off shite attacks, you dumb kunt fucker.

----------

